# road rage on the ring



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

good driver meets 2 motorbikes on hot lap


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What an idiot , if he was that good a driver would not have caught the green RS quicker as they are not that fast lol nearly bored me to death


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i think its only a 1.6 vtec mate lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Made it that the wonker owned the track :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

What a ****** anyone would think it was his track


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Shorts, t-shirt, ikkle wed gloves and a crash helmet! WTF?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

dillinja999 said:


> i think its only a 1.6 vtec mate lol


Non-Vtec D16 (EE8 was the vtec version)

Hardly road rage, just an angry bitter man. I was expecting him to get out and batter someone!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What a total *rse... Everyone on the track has paid to be on it.

Its not your personal race track, if he wanted his fastest time stump up the money for a closed track session.

You dont get actual racers throwing a paddy because they cannot get past someone.

All well and good flying round in a tin can with safety harness etc, the bikes dont have that protection.

The anger in that guy he should not actually be out there.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*This is a Fast Commercial lap...:lol:*​


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Its not a play ground.​*


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can someone say what time the interesting bit is, not sitting through 10mins for that.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

james_death said:


> *Its not a play ground.​*
> Nordschleife 2013 Big Crash & Fail Compilation Nürburgring Touristenfahrten VLN 24H - YouTube


What a save with the E30 m3 Eco white very lucky


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

james_death said:


> *Its not a play ground.​*
> Nordschleife 2013 Big Crash & Fail Compilation Nürburgring Touristenfahrten VLN 24H - YouTube


SMART car at 7.15 was superb:lol:

Enjoyed that video more than OP. Thanks.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Can someone say what time the interesting bit is, not sitting through 10mins for that.


There wasn't one:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What a total twunt - I feel robbed of ten minutes of my life after waiting all of that time to see some to55er behave like a complete chav at the end. I wouldn't have minded if he'd even been in a half-decent car!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> There wasn't one:thumb:


I quite liked it, it's interesting, all the twunts were driving hatchbacks and one of them thinking he could outbrake a vette.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Seems to know his way around it, but I wonder if his panties are the same colour as his gloves. C**t. :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice gloves.
Girl.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

james_death said:


> Nordschleife 2013 Big Crash & Fail Compilation Nürburgring Touristenfahrten VLN 24H - YouTube


Just watched this. The guy who binned the Honda at the end, how pissed off are his Nan and Grandad going to be for stacking their car?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

alot of them beemer drivers needed skills like this man


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Just watched this. The guy who binned the Honda at the end, how pissed off are his Nan and Grandad going to be for stacking their car?


There some serious brown-trouser moments there with big bills attched.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

dillinja999 said:


> alot of them beemer drivers needed skills like this man
> 
> Amazing Street Racing BMW M5 (HD) - YouTube


Giorgi Tevzadze, except he's dead. Ironically, so the story goes killed in someone else's car in a crash. Even though he drove like a Grade A ******.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Good video and the car seemed preety quick.I would love to go on that track but looks deadly and i would like somebody to take me around it 1st before risking binning my car.

I can understand the frustration from the driver but theres no need to behave like that.He even under took the bikes so very dangerous.It was funny though seeing the bikes go fly past him again.Its not his track.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

He gets angry with some drivers but im impressed by his driving (except for the understeer) and knowledge of the ring.






Must be frustrating when your on a fast lap nearing the end and get held up


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mr.t said:


> Good video and the car seemed preety quick.I would love to go on that track but looks deadly and i would like somebody to take me around it 1st before risking binning my car.
> 
> I can understand the frustration from the driver but theres no need to behave like that.He even under took the bikes so very dangerous.It was funny though seeing the bikes go fly past him again.Its not his track.


Undertook? I thought overtaking was on the left? All I saw was overtaking on the left, but maybe I missed a bit.


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> He gets angry with some drivers but im impressed by his driving (except for the understeer) and knowledge of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another T-Shirt and gloves driver in that video, am I missing a trick here?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ricky_B said:


> Another T-Shirt and gloves driver in that video, am I missing a trick here?


+1

Has to be one of the slowest gtrs i've seen. Then again a car is only as quick as you're willing to drive it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ricky_B said:


> Another T-Shirt and gloves driver in that video, am I missing a trick here?


T shirt - so dont get too warm

Gloves - to hold steering wheel although not got an alcantara wheel


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> +1
> 
> Has to be one of the slowest gtrs i've seen. Then again a car is only as quick as you're willing to drive it.


Its obvious the gtr wasn't driven by someone who doesn't mind binning it


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Its obvious the gtr wasn't driven by someone who doesn't mind binning it


The ep3 I had was bloody difficult to ever get wrong too, you really couldn't do much but provoke a little understeer.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> The ep3 I had was bloody difficult to ever get wrong too, you really couldn't do much but provoke a little understeer.


Idiot prove but a good drive, could of done with a little turbo on it to give it 300-350bhp would of been spot on then


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Idiot prove but a good drive, could of done with a little turbo on it to give it 300-350bhp would of been spot on then


That was the last thing it needed, as it was all you'd do is spin the wheels if you were too hard on the gas and understeer.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> That was the last thing it needed, as it was all you'd do is spin the wheels if you were too hard on the gas and understeer.


They don't , decent set of tyres and right set up they love 300bhp haha


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> T shirt - so dont get too warm
> 
> Gloves - to hold steering wheel although not got an alcantara wheel


Hmmmm, never had that problem in all honesty, gets damn hot in the cab on track days, just think cool arms and hot hands would bother me more. Plus I've never lost grip of the wheel on a trackday.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ricky_B said:


> Hmmmm, never had that problem in all honesty, gets damn hot in the cab on track days, just think cool arms and hot hands would bother me more. Plus I've never lost grip of the wheel on a trackday.


Maybe he doesn't want to risk it, cause he's driving hard.

I don't get the cool arms and warm hands been a bother bit but never mind each to there own .


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Maybe he doesn't want to risk it, cause he's driving hard.
> 
> I don't get the cool arms and warm hands been a bother bit but never mind each to there own .


To be honest I thought about this more and there's a lot of other times (in the course of my job for ex) that I wear gloves with a T-shirt for various reasons so I understand a bit more now. Might crack a pair out on my next track day and see if it works or just makes me shout at people that won't move over.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I wear gloves and t shirt when at work if i get too hot but hands get cold haha.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Giorgi Tevzadze, except he's dead. Ironically, so the story goes killed in someone else's car in a crash. Even though he drove like a Grade A ******.


This guy deserves to be dead....driving like that it will be only a matter of time before he would have wiped out some poor family.


----------

